

The End of Courtship? - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/fashion/the-end-of-courtship.html?src=me&ref=general&_r=1&

======
gwillen
I think Betteridge's Law of Headlines clearly applies to this one.

------
hackmiester
This article treats dating culture of people my age as if it is something that
needs fixing. The happiest people I know met by "hanging out."

